# Munchkin cats!



## rachel5689 (Aug 24, 2004)

What do you guys think about munchkin cats? I seen a picture and I think I want one does anyone here have one? And how do I find a breeder in so cal?


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

I know MunchkinMama and RarePuss each have Munckin (or Munchkin cross) cats.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Here's a link, you can enter the breed and then look for breeders. I am not supporting anyone here, since I don't know any breeders, but you might find one near you to look into or at least get an idea of pricing.

***EDIT***
 This happens sometimes, I get screwed up when i go to post, and sometimes revert to an earlier version before it goes through?!?
http://www.nationaldirectory.com/Recreation/Pets/Cats/Breeds

There are of course more specific place to look, but this is a generic one someone refered me too, when I was looking for info.


----------



## lapchern (Jun 9, 2004)

where's the link?


----------



## rachel5689 (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks I found one!


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi Rachel  I'm one of the members here who has a Munchkin, mine is a cross between a purebred LaPerm and a Muchkin. It makes a wonderful combination  I'd recommend them to anybody, they make wonderful companions  

Here's some pictures. I purchased mine from a wonderful breeder on the east coast  She also has skookums, which are Munchkins with curly LaPerm hair, they're just adorable, but i wanted Marsh, a non-waivy silky coat Munchkin 












































this is a spectacular skookum from my breeder's recent litter, a white/black curly muchkin with waivy LaPerm coat, her name is Sugar:


----------



## rachel5689 (Aug 24, 2004)

They are so cute I want one so bad!!!


----------



## 22Raiynee22 (Aug 13, 2004)

*.*

Rarepuss, how much did you pay for Marsh?


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: .*



22Raiynee22 said:


> Rarepuss, how much did you pay for Marsh?


Raiynee, I paid a little under $1K.


----------



## 22Raiynee22 (Aug 13, 2004)

*.*

If i had that kind of money i'd buy one right now! they're so adorable. 

Thankz rarepuss!


----------

